# finally new babies



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

got 6 first time kiko does,,2 does have had there kids..2 doeling twins and one single doeling.. 4 does to go..these are the toughest babies ive ever seen....wish me luck,all were bred on the same week so should be next few days. :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like... you are going to be very busy...good luck ....
happy healthy kiddings.... :hi5: :thumb:

Congrats on the kiddo's....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Now, get as much sleep as you possibly can because those remaining 4 will have you bleary eyed and bald before you see their babies!

Pics please....once the chaos is over of course.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes we would love to see pics.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!!...and I agree...we need pics!


----------

